# Book Recommendation for the Zone System



## davebmck (Feb 27, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good book on the Zone System?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2010)

This is the one I have. It's by one of the original developers of the system,with two co-authors.[ame=http://www.amazon.com/New-Zone-System-Manual/dp/0871001004]Amazon.com: The New Zone System Manual (9780871001009): Minor White, Richard Zakia, Peter Lorenz: Books[/ame]


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Derrel said:


> This is the one I have. It's by one of the original developers of the system,with two co-authors.Amazon.com: The New Zone System Manual (9780871001009): Minor White, Richard Zakia, Peter Lorenz: Books


 
That looks like a good one. I just ordered a used copy.

Fred Picker's "Zone VI Workshop" came highly recommended and I found it very to the point and easy to understand. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Zone-VI-Workshop-Fred-Picker/dp/0817405747/ref=pd_sim_b_1"]Amazon.com: Zone VI Workshop (9780817405748): Fred Picker: Books[/ame]


I also really enjoyed Ansel Adams "The Negative." Some will say it is more dense than it needs to be, no pun intended. I found it very helpful. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Negative-Ansel-Adams-Photography-Book/dp/0821221868/ref=pd_cp_b_1"]Amazon.com: The Negative (Ansel Adams Photography, Book 2) (9780821221860): Ansel Adams, Robert Baker: Books[/ame]


----------



## ann (Feb 28, 2010)

the above are very good, here is another "Tshe Confused Photographer's GUIde to Photographic Exposure and the Simplified Zone System" by Bahman Farzad


----------



## davebmck (Feb 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> This is the one I have. It's by one of the original developers of the system,with two co-authors.Amazon.com: The New Zone System Manual (9780871001009): Minor White, Richard Zakia, Peter Lorenz: Books


Used copies on Amazon for $1.10.  Can't go wrong with that.  Thanks.


----------

